
Zuckerberg Tells Startup School: MySpace Had Chance To Succeed - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/10/20/zuckerberg-to-startup-school-myspace-was-great-earlier-on-but-felt-threatened-by-facebook/
======
stfu
I am still a big fan of MySpace for music. If I see a listing for a band that
I don't know, I just google band name+myspace, and know that I will get an
instant stream.

Websites make it often painfully difficult to find an instant stream, and
before officially releasing a record most band are not listed on iTunes.

The only somewhat adequate replacement became YouTube.

~~~
jamestc
Soundcloud > Myspace. Bandcamp > Myspace.

Myspace could have salvaged themselves as a music community, but they somehow
screwed it up. I'm guessing nepotism is involved in some way, with some of the
worst user interface decisions I've ever seen come from a company on its way
out. Pop-up music players? Going directly to "Myspace radio" after streaming a
song you selected? Horrible, backwards-thinking decisions.

Music profiles benefit from being simple and looking simple. People just want
the names of the songs and a play button and they're happy. This is why the
indie community has generally shifted over to Soundcloud and Bandcamp.

The best thing Myspace has done in the past five years is allow people to
delete their old profiles without gaining access to the profile itself (via
the declaration of ownership).

~~~
quahada
User's old profiles were very valuable. Back in the day, most bands were heavy
MySpace users. They built up a huge number of followers. Now that customers
have moved on, bands can't access their old fan base. They had to rebuild
their online fan base for outreach & engagement.

------
capkutay
Ben Horowitz noted the importance of being 10x better than your
competitors..friendster was better than fb, but not so much better that it
made people switch.

~~~
Evbn
Friendster was more popular than FB, and worked great, until they deployed a
catastrophic JSP rewrite that was 10x slower than before and everyone left.

~~~
didip
Wow, didn't know that they rewrote from PHP to JSP. Got any articles/blog post
to share? I'm curious.

~~~
adambrod
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=friendster+rewrite>

------
utunga
And right now, twitter is, incomprehensibly doing the same thing - copying
Facebook to try and become a walled garden with rich content from your
'friends' instead of sticking with their anti-facebook strengths - the open
API, open data, developer friendly platform that was once their genius idea
and special point of difference.

------
wickedbass
Zuckerberg is arrogant and full of himself... I want to see the new myspace
succeed...

------
quattrofan
Tired of these badly written articles by so called "journalists" on tech news
sites, I read it twice and still don't entirely understand what Zuck was
really saying.

------
flxmglrb
So did Friendster. But they both f'd it up. Facebook has held on ... so far.

------
mdonahoe
Anyone know when a video of the talk will be online? I missed the livestream.

